# Xorg-server 1.10 i wieszające się Gentoo

## Xywa

Witam,

Od kilku dni w gałęzi stabilnej dostepny jest Xorg-server 1.10. Po update systemu nie działała mi myszka i klawiatura, ale szybko znalazłem info że:

 *Quote:*   

> Xorg no longer does autodetect devices using xf86-input-keyboard and xf86-input-mouse. If you want your input devices hotplugged, please migrate your settings to the xf86-input-evdev driver.

 

Info z:

Xorg-server 1.10 Upgrade Guide

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.10-upgrade-guide.xml

Po instalacji xf86-input-evdev wszytsko zaskoczyło po danwemu, ale...

2 dni temu podczas uruchomania filmu przez Mplayera, X-y zawisiły system totalnie. Nie można było nawet przejść do konsoli żeby coś naprawić, pomogło tylko wyłaczenie z prądu. Próbowałem drugi raz ten sam plik - to samo. Ok, otworzyłem z kmplayerem (zamiast z mplayerem) pomyślałem że jako weekend, później się temu przyjrze, bo myślałem że mplayer krzaczy, dzisiaj zdarzyło się to samo (totalne zawieszenie systemu), ale podczas otwierania przeęglądarki Chrome. Wskaźnik myszki zaczął przycinać, a po chwili X-y, klawiatura, mysz już nie działały.

[1] Nie wiem, czy może po przejściu na xf86-input-evdev driver i nie używaniu xf86-input-keyboard i xf86-input-mouse powinienem te dwa ostatnie odinstalować - bo może gryzą się te sterowiki? Co w takim razie z /etc/make.conf? muszę podmienić INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keboard" na INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"? I czy jeszcze coś potem powinienem zrobić?

```

# qlist -I -C x11-drivers/

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics
```

[2] A może powinienem przekonfigurować xorg.conf na nowo? Czy polecacie - Xorg -configure czy może coś innego? Mój xorg.conf ma już 4 lata, więc może to powoduje problem.

Dzięki za pomoc

----------

## Jacekalex

Na początek zrob kopię xorg.conf, potem go wyrzuć, żeby obraz ruszył bez xorga.

Jak będzie ok, to znajdziesz sprawcę.

Poza tym wrzuć flagi tego xorga - z jakimi go kompilowałeś.

Jeśli nie pomoże wywalenie xorg.conf, to standardowo, sprawdź w /var/log/Xorg.0.log, 

powinno pisać, co jest grane.

Spróbowałbym też przebudować sterowniki:

```
emerge $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)
```

Poza tym dziwię się, że dzisiaj ( 27 czerwiec 2011) znalazleś stabilnego 1.10:

```
eix xorg-server

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.9.4 1.9.5{tbz2} ~1.10.2 [M]~1.10.99.901 {dmx doc ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl static-libs tslib +udev xnest xorg xvfb}
```

Bp ja tu widzę tylko testowego 1.10, za to stabilny 1.9.5 chodzi bez problemu.

Ale moja  ślepota jest powszechnie znana  :Wink: 

Tutaj też się objawia  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## sherszen

Założę się, że nie doczytałeś info, gdzie była wiadomość odnośnie przebudowania sterowników. Ten sam problem miałem, że po restarcie gdm klawiatura i myszka nie działała. Przebuduj sterowniki i będzie działać.

Ja mam evdev, keyboard, mouse, synaptics i nic się nie gryzie. Dodatkowo możesz usunąć xorg.conf. udev dobrze się sprawdza w konfiguracji. A jak coś musisz koniecznie ustawić w xorg.conf, to istnieje katalog xorg.conf.d gdzie umieszcza się jakieś wybrane sekcje konfiga.

----------

## Xywa

 *sherszen wrote:*   

> Założę się, że nie doczytałeś info, gdzie była wiadomość odnośnie przebudowania sterowników.

 

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Spróbowałbym też przebudować sterowniki:
> 
> ```
> emerge $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)
> ```
> ...

 

Napisałem przecież, że info z emerge xorg-serwer jasno wskazywało że xf86-input-keyboard i xf86-input-mouse są zastąpine przez xf86-input-evdev (dlatego nie działała mi mysz i klawiatura) i że zaskoczyły po doinstalowaniu tego nowego sterownika:

 *Quote:*   

> Po update systemu nie działała mi myszka i klawiatura, ale szybko znalazłem info że: Cytat:
> 
> Xorg no longer does autodetect devices using xf86-input-keyboard and xf86-input-mouse. If you want your input devices hotplugged, please migrate your settings to the xf86-input-evdev driver.

 

Podsumowując - wszystko mi działa, tylko jest problem ze stabilnością systemu.

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Poza tym dziwię się, że dzisiaj ( 27 czerwiec 2011) znalazleś stabilnego 1.10:
> 
> ```
> eix xorg-server
> 
> ...

 

Wg info z Gentoo.org - dzisiaj ( 27 czerwiec 2011) - 1.10.2 jest stabilny dla amd64

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/x11-base/xorg-server

Znalazłem jednak na Wiki Gento że evdev zastępuje wszytskie inne sterowniki:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Input_drivers

 *Quote:*   

> Add INPUT_DEVICES with evdev set in /etc/make.conf -- no other devices need to be listed:

 

więc zaraz wywale wpisy dla keyboard mouse i synaptics w /etc/make.conf oraz odinstaluje xf86-input-keyboard i xf86-input-mouse i zobaczymy jak system będzie działał po tym....

----------

## Xywa

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> więc zaraz wywale wpisy dla keyboard mouse i synaptics w /etc/make.conf oraz odinstaluje xf86-input-keyboard i xf86-input-mouse i zobaczymy jak system będzie działał po tym....

 

Mały update. Zrobiłem to co powyżej i znowu podczas otwierania Chromium system się zawiesza. Dla mających podobny problem znalazłem tylko to:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-883854-highlight-xorgserver.html

Pozostaje chyba downgrade X-ów.   :Sad: 

----------

## Jacekalex

Downgrade X-ów?

Czego się bać?

Ja mam system x86, stabilnego Xorga 1.9.5 i najnowszy ster Nvidii, wszystko działa.

Z jakiegoś bliżej nieznanego mi powodu rzeczywiście xorg-1.10.2 dla amd64 jest oznaczony jako stabilny, czego nie rozumiem.

 *Quote:*   

> grep -i keywords /usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.10.2.ebuild 
> 
> KEYWORDS="~alpha amd64 arm ~hppa ~ia64 ~mips ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sh ~sparc ~x86 ~x86-fbsd"

 

Dla amd64 stabilny, a dla x86  i innych architektur niestabilny?

Albo ktoś zapomniał jednego minuxa, albo coś innego tutaj zaszło.

Dla porównania, wersja 1.9.5:

 *Quote:*   

> grep -i keywords /usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.9.5.ebuild 
> 
> KEYWORDS="alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 ~mips ~ppc ~ppc64 sh sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd"

 

Ten dla obu najważniejszych  architektur  (amd64 i x86), jest stabilny, i działa (u mnie z grsecurity i paxem).

Także wróć najlepiej na 1.9.5, to żaden obciach, wersję 1.10.2 na razie zamaskuj, żeby Ci go nie zaciągnął przy następnej aktualizacji.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## Xywa

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Także wróć najlepiej na 1.9.5, to żaden obciach, wersję 1.10.2 na razie zamaskuj, żeby Ci go nie zaciągnął przy następnej aktualizacji.

 

Chyba tak zrobię, ale chciałbym jeszcze sprawdzić co u mnie powoduje problem i przekazać do developerów. W tym linku co podałem powyżej ktoś powiedział, że chcę włączyć opcję debugging:

 *Quote:*   

> Gah, I re-emerged xorg-server-1.10.2 with debugging enabled only to find that it didn't crash.

 

Jak skompilować pakiet xorg-server z tą opcją debugging, nie widzę takiej flagi?

```
# equery u xorg-server

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.2:

 U I

 - - dmx         : Build the Distributed Multiheaded X server

 - - doc         : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 + + ipv6        : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - kdrive      : Build the kdrive X servers

 - - minimal     : Install a very minimal build (disables, for example, plugins, fonts, most drivers, non-critical features)

 + + nptl        : Enable support for Native POSIX Threads Library, the new threading module (requires linux-2.6 or better usually)

 - - static-libs : Build static libraries

 - - tslib       : Build with tslib support for touchscreen devices

 + + udev        : Enable sys-fs/udev integration (device discovery, power and storage device support, etc)

 - - xnest       : Build the Xnest server

 + + xorg        : Build the Xorg X server (HIGHLY RECOMMENDED)

 - - xvfb        : Build the Xvfb server
```

----------

